# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Rosie and Craig

## big bro fan

the two of them head for the bedroom this christmas sally finds out and she is not happy

----------


## Debs

no i wouldnt be eother if i found my son in bed with some girl! there are some thigns a mum just shouldnt have to see!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> sally finds out and she is not happy


When is silly sally ever happy?  :Rotfl:

----------


## dddMac1

i don't blame her

----------


## Siobhan

are they really going this time? last time Craig backed out of it

----------


## dddMac1

i think they do

----------


## littlemo

This is cracking up to be quite a storyline. I don't know why Audrey can't just mind her own business. It's annoying when family butt into your life, but when it's a neighbour that lives across the street, it would make me very angry. 

How does anyone else feel about Craig and Rosie sleeping together? I personally don't think it's anybody else's business, other than there's. It should be up to the individual to decide when they are ready to take that step. As long as they've had all the information given to them, so they can make an informed decision. They are the same age, it's not like Craig's a paedophile or anything. 

Craig's granddad has now been made to accept them sleeping together. Why can't Audrey?

----------


## CrazyLea

i reckon its alright. i know their underage.. but like craig said they'd been together for *cant remember how long* but it was over a year. and they love each other.. so why not.. if theyre ready.

----------


## hannah-mj

> i reckon its alright. i know their underage.. but like craig said they'd been together for *cant remember how long* but it was over a year. and they love each other.. so why not.. if theyre ready.


i think that too , and i think that audrey needs to mind her own buissness rosies parents dont have a right to know in my opinion!

i love this storyline anyway , its the only reason i watch corrie...craig   :Wub:  
lolz!

----------


## CrazyLea

> i think that too , and i think that audrey needs to mind her own buissness rosies parents dont have a right to know in my opinion!
> 
> i love this storyline anyway , its the only reason i watch corrie...craig   
> lolz!


yeah stalker  :Stick Out Tongue:  hah

----------


## chance

i know they are both underage but they both seem very mature and know what they are doing

----------


## Kim

This should be in spoilers. I have a soaplife article about this which I will post when the thread has been moved.

----------


## Siobhan

> i think that too , and i think that audrey needs to mind her own buissness rosies parents dont have a right to know in my opinion!
> 
> i love this storyline anyway , its the only reason i watch corrie...craig   
> lolz!


you have got to remember audrey's granddaughter got pregnant at 14 so I can understand why she would tell Sally.. Sarah Lou had no idea she was having the baby

----------


## LostVoodoo

> you have got to remember audrey's granddaughter got pregnant at 14 so I can understand why she would tell Sally.. Sarah Lou had no idea she was having the baby


yeah, but unlike Sarah, Roise had the sense to use protection, unlike Sarah (who doesn't seem to have learnt much in the intervening 6 years anyway). whilst she was really horrible to Audrey she did have a point, the fact that her and Craig are in a realtionship and used protection shows that they are mature enough for at least the physical, if not the emotional, side of this.

----------


## Siobhan

> yeah, but unlike Sarah, Roise had the sense to use protection, unlike Sarah (who doesn't seem to have learnt much in the intervening 6 years anyway). whilst she was really horrible to Audrey she did have a point, the fact that her and Craig are in a realtionship and used protection shows that they are mature enough for at least the physical, if not the emotional, side of this.


that is very very true... Sarah lou really had no clue she was pregnant.. I think at 14 most people know the facts of life

----------


## dddMac1

hope Rosie listens to Audrey i didn't know she got pregnant at a young age untill she said it on monday

----------


## Kim

How old is Craig?

----------


## CrazyLea

15 i think

----------


## littlemo

> i think that too , and i think that audrey needs to mind her own buissness rosies parents dont have a right to know in my opinion!
> 
> i love this storyline anyway , its the only reason i watch corrie...craig   
> lolz!


Exactly! The only people that need to know are Rosie and Craig, it's a private thing.

----------


## parkerman

What they are doing is ILLEGAL. It doesn't matter that Craig is also under age. Any responsible adult should put a stop to it.

Additionally, if adults are aware of underage children having sex they could theoretically risk prosecution for aiding and abetting the unlawful intercourse. This might particularly happen if they permitted the sex to take place in their house, or if they said: "Well, if you're going to do it, here's a condom."

----------


## Kim

Yeah it's illegal, but Sally doesn't know about it until they have slept together.

----------


## parkerman

But Craig's grandfather and Audrey know.

----------


## Kim

Oh, I didn't know that, I only knew that Sally doesn't because I read it in soaplife.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i know they are both underage but they both seem very mature and know what they are doing


That's what i think.

----------


## parkerman

It doesn't matter how mature they are or whether they know what they are doing, it is still illegal!!!

----------


## shannisrules

i think that although they are sensible they should still wait until they are both at least 16 then see how they feel about each other

----------


## the_watts_rule

> i think that although they are sensible they should still wait until they are both at least 16 then see how they feel about each other


Yeah, Rosie is 15 so that is only a year. Is Craig 15 to?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yes i think he is 15. I think this storyline is being handled very well and i cant wait to see Sallys face when she finds Rosie and Craig together. Her face will be a picture  :Big Grin:

----------


## willsmummy

The Oakhill education didn't work so well!!!!! Hee hee. I went to an all girls school. It made me boy mad!

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> What they are doing is ILLEGAL. It doesn't matter that Craig is also under age. Any responsible adult should put a stop to it.
> 
> Additionally, if adults are aware of underage children having sex they could theoretically risk prosecution for aiding and abetting the unlawful intercourse. This might particularly happen if they permitted the sex to take place in their house, or if they said: "Well, if you're going to do it, here's a condom."


 Yes, you have a point. But drinking under 18 is illegal too and being 14 myself I can tell you you won't come across many teenagers who haven't drnuk nowadays. I'm not saying we all go out and drink ourselves senseless because that isn't true, but I think it would be more wrong somehow if they were, say 16, but were totally emotionally unready for it. I have no plans to lose my virginity in the next year or so but I'd rather lose it tomorrow with someone I care about than have a drunken fumble with someone I was only superficially attracted to, whatever my age.

 End of personal rant, sorry parkerman!!!!! I'm just saying I think it's not completely the legal side of it that would make it wrong.

 One thing though, I do think their portrayal of it somehow just didn't work. Could just be me, but did anyone else find Corrie treated it as though Rosie and Craig had just popped round to the local Londis for a pint of milk and a packet of Quavers, not that they had just slept together for the first time??   :Searchme:

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

> The Oakhill education didn't work so well!!!!! Hee hee. I went to an all girls school. It made me boy mad!


 I agree, have been to a lot of schools but spent a couple of my most recent years (ie the little-girl-to-older-girl years) at a girls' school, full of tarts, bitches etc. and it only made me more like them! I loved being at my beloved mixed prep school, year group of about 15-20 people and only 5 girls in our year! I get on much better with lots of men/boys around, not a clue why, just do!

----------


## willsmummy

Yes me too. I lived in a predominatly male house whan I was at Uni. It was great. No bitching or sniping. And it curbed my enthusiasm a bit. There's nothing more unsexy than a smelly hungover man slumped on the sofa. Yak.

Lets just hope Rosie is sensible and careful!

----------


## xStephaniex

how silly are rosie n craige tho lol....deary me wait till ur 16 n if you r ma'bad . sally reaction will be well funny

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know i can't wait to see Sally's face  :Big Grin:   I think it's good how they have changed Sally's character into a bit of a snob. I remember when she used to be nice but its good how they have changed her character.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> how silly are rosie n craige tho lol....deary me wait till ur 16 n if you r ma'bad . sally reaction will be well funny


Sally's reaction will be brilliant.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

In the Whats on TV mag, it says Sally is furious because she finds out that Audrey and Keith knew about Rosie and Craig sleeping together before she did. There's sure going to be fireworks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

> yeah stalker  hah


oh what ? and your not?! 
hehe ok i admit it i stalk him haha .....j0kin lol!

----------

